# Jack mode not working?



## SJ-Egg-man (Dec 22, 2004)

Searched with no luck so new post. Finally need to use Jack Mode with my air suspension to change the break pads. Ok, read the manual and also tried other ways but the suspension does NOT stay locked like to says. Did: car running, Park, key off engine, Park brake, Jack mode, key out. Tried every iteration and same, wheel still drops when jacking.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Jack mode not working? (SJ-Egg-man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SJ-Egg-man* »_Searched with no luck so new post. Finally need to use Jack Mode with my air suspension to change the break pads. Ok, read the manual and also tried other ways but the suspension does NOT stay locked like to says. Did: car running, Park, key off engine, Park brake, Jack mode, key out. Tried every iteration and same, wheel still drops when jacking.

As long as the Jack Mode light comes on in your MFI then all is OK.
With the Jack Mode engaged, the wheel that is being jacked up will drop - this is normal. What will not happen in Jack Mode is the suspension will not try to level the car, thus causing a potentially dangerous situation.
HTH


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Jack mode not working? (SJ-Egg-man)*

Try pushing the Jack Mode button while the engine is running, and hold down the button until the indicator lights. My 2004 takes a couple of seconds. As Henna posted, the mode does not actually lock the wheels in position, as you might assume from the title.


_Modified by DenverBill at 5:30 PM 9-2-2007_


----------



## SJ-Egg-man (Dec 22, 2004)

That's nuts. For a car that can lock the suspension so one can drive over a hole, you can't create a safe situation of having to only jack the car <1" to get the wheel off


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SJ-Egg-man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SJ-Egg-man* »_That's nuts. For a car that can lock the suspension so one can drive over a hole, you can't create a safe situation of having to only jack the car <1" to get the wheel off









Lock the suspension?? All it can do is add more or less air pressure. 
Jack mode turns off the self leveling as was stated above. I've inadvertently tried to jack mine up without switching on jack mode. The compressor start working to level the car. You know it immediately.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (SJ-Egg-man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SJ-Egg-man* »_That's nuts. For a car that can lock the suspension so one can drive over a hole, you can't create a safe situation of having to only jack the car <1" to get the wheel off









If (for whatever reason) you want to limit jack travel during a wheel change:
- Set air suspension to Xtra level
- Put vehicle in Jack mode
HTH


----------

